

Shekhar Kapur Bets Big on Asia as Global Entertainment Hub - ideas101
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/india/article.cfm?articleid=4211
Asian Media (including Bollywood) will rule the entertainment domain ... 
======
ideas101
though there are funds being created, this is the only industry which is kind
of close to new entrant, e.g. any independent artist can only expect thousand
miracles to happen to succeed !!!

